# UK summer camp



## Paul Genge (Aug 24, 2005)

Rob Poynton and myself have just run a residential training camp in the UK.  It was a great three days and far too much Vodka was consumed.  Despite this we managed to find a little time and energy for training.

This is a clip shot during the course

http://www.systemauk.com/video/SCAMP05.WMV

Paul Genge
Russian Martial Arts Northwest (UK)


----------



## Furtry (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice %-} .


----------



## Kobayashi (Aug 24, 2005)

Good clip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Aug 24, 2005)

Very interesting training. Cool video...


----------



## mscroggins (Aug 25, 2005)

That looks like fun. 

I always hear good things about the guys in the UK.


----------

